# Bed Hog!



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*From left to right!

Cheeseburger-Watson.
Bear Ninja.
Roger.
The bed hog - Moo!*

_Believe it or not, this was literally the first time they used the bed. I've had it as long as I had my first 2 rats.. About time, boys. Jeeze._​


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL this reminds me of pictures of cats taking over enormous dog beds!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hahaha yeah!


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

Bear ninja is huge!!! He is awesome looking.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

aww bless him hogging the cover


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

He's so tiny but like "hahaha all MINE!"


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

^_____^ They're so funny. I love my rat pack. :3


----------



## khoskey (Apr 14, 2015)

This is so adorable! Wish my girls would cuddle, but of course the second their out of their cage they MUST explore everywhere.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

khoskey said:


> This is so adorable! Wish my girls would cuddle, but of course the second their out of their cage they MUST explore everywhere.


The benefits of having male rats. xD All they do is cuddle.


----------

